# Help SU 6 component mirror problem



## Alex (24 Jun 2007)

Hi All, I've checked out the sticky from Neil where daveR creates a component and copy's and moves the component. Now this is where i come unstuck He pencils on the one component and it's mirrored on the other. I can create component,copy it and invert the new component with the scale tool but when i draw on the first component there is no change to the copied component. I don't know if I'm making sense here, but I'm ripping my hair out with this one. I'm using the free SU 6 on my PC, as you may have guessed I'm a complete novice at SU, so any help will be appreciated. Alex


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Jun 2007)

Just a guess Alex but if you make a group or at least don't make a Component of the geometry before you copy and mirror it, the copy will not be related to the original.

If you'd like to send the model to me for a look, I'd be happy to see what you've got going on. Send a PM and I'll send you my e-mail address.

Dave


----------



## Alex (25 Jun 2007)

Thanks Dave, I've found my mistake  When making changes to one of the components i hadn't actually selected the component i was just drawing on top of it.  so i treble click on the component, a dotted box appears around the component and i can edit it with changes been made to all other components  Does that sound right? Now to try some more of your witch craft,it's all an illusion to me  ,but I am learning thanks to excellent tutorials.Cheers Alex


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Jun 2007)

Alex, it sounds like you've figured it out. :wink: 

Now back to the cauldron. I wonder where I put that eye of newt? :lol: :lol:


----------

